# Öffenlicher Bereich > Expat Forum / Auswanderer >  Rückerstattung der Zins-Quellensteuer

## Bagsida

Hallo,

angeblich soll es auch für Ausländer möglich sein, die Quellensteuer, die bei der Zinsauszahlung einbehalten wird, zurück zu erhalten, sofern die Zinsen die Freibeträge nicht übersteigen, was ich auch glaube, doch wie geht das genau ?

Hat jemand das schon mal gemacht oder hat möglichst genau Infos darüber wie man das unter Vorlage von was wo macht ?

Bagsida

----------


## Hua Hin

Hi Bagsida,
bist Du noch in Deutschland gemeldet?
Also ich als Steuerausländer kassiere alles zu 100 %, keine Quellensteuer, keine Abgeltungssteuer, nur bei Dividenden 25% Abschlag.

Gruss Alex

----------


## Bagsida

> Hi Bagsida,
> bist Du noch in Deutschland gemeldet?
> Also ich als Steuerausländer kassiere alles zu 100 %, keine Quellensteuer, keine Abgeltungssteuer, nur bei Dividenden 25% Abschlag.
> 
> Gruss Alex


Klar bin ich in DE gemeldet und somit nur auf (Langzeit-)Urlaub hier, d.h. auch Steuerausländer. 
Nachdem der Zins so gering und die Zinsbesteuerung in TH quasi aufgehoben wurde, habe ich es aufgegeben, mir die Steuern zurück holen zu wollen, da es den Aufwand nicht lohnt. 

Bagsida

----------

